# MS Sasuke vs Killer Bee



## Eliyua23 (Feb 9, 2013)

Restrictions: none

Location: Sasuke vs Danzo

Distance:50m

Knowledge: manga

Mindset:IC

Conditions: Sasuke has stage 4 Susanoo


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Feb 9, 2013)

bee cant bust susano in his lesser biju forms and he is fodder for amaterasu in hachibi form. sasuke wins.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 9, 2013)

This is a fairly even matchup a lot more compared to the fight they had before he could do Susano which is what he relies on the most and he'll use up a lot of chakra in Susano facing the hanibichi  then losing as we all know hanibichi>Susano and then it could go either way I guess saske thoe just for the fact he had better mastery of Amaterasu which was what sake did to take him down.


----------



## Stermor (Feb 9, 2013)

is amaterasu enough to stop the hachibi to from firing a bijuu bomb?? he can pretty much do it instantly.. and well we know he can use substitue during amaterasu burning(so bee could escape).. so its not much a strech saying amaterasu won't be enough to stop hachibi to fire a bijuu bomb, hell a half powered one should do it.. then rip of his own tentacle with bee in it.. and live another day.. 

this is ofcourse if susanoo can stand up to a lariat(which has not been proven yet)...


----------



## Hardcore (Feb 9, 2013)

If B goes V2 tit should be enough.

And well if he goes Bijuu Form, and Sasuke uses Amaterasu, then B would use continuous BB and fuck up sasuke, but then how he will save himself, I don't know.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 9, 2013)

So MS Sasuke VS Killer B. No restrictions.
Sasuke can't finish B in time. Spams Eyes. Goes Blind. B Solos. GG.


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 9, 2013)

Amaterasu solos and this time Sasuke will have no reason to stop it.


----------



## Magician (Feb 10, 2013)

Bijuu Bomb solo's


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 10, 2013)

Does Sasuke have to worry about keeping Bee alive? I can see this match replaying in my head, only replace Juugo and Karin's assistance with Susano'o, and patch it up with Amaterasu, on Bee or his Hachibi form, which Sasuke will have no reason to call off.


----------



## Stermor (Feb 10, 2013)

sure sasuke can fire ama at bee.. but will it hurt bee enough that a bijuu bomb cannot be formed.. i rather doubt it.. 

the hachibi can form bijuu ball is split seconds.. and as we know with nagato, karin, samurai enz you can easily survive for a bit with amaterasu on you.. 

from that point on sasuke is dead and bee just has to cut off some part that isn't on fire and match over.. 

this is ofcourse all if bee doesn't just decide to throw arround susanoo in v2..


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 10, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Bijuu Bomb solo's



That worked so well last time.


----------



## iJutsu (Feb 10, 2013)

Sasuke doesn't have support anymore. He dies instantly.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 10, 2013)

Bijuu Dama barrage GG. If Sasuke manages to catch Bee with Amaterasu before dying then they both die. So Bee wins or at most it's a draw.


----------



## Doge (Feb 10, 2013)

V2 Bee tanks Amaterasu with his reforming chakra cloak.  Sasuke dies of exhaustion.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 10, 2013)

Stermor said:


> sure sasuke can fire ama at bee.. but will it hurt bee enough that a bijuu bomb cannot be formed.. i rather doubt it..



Discomfort hinders concentration. Pain further obstructs concentration. Extreme pain makes concentrating all but impossible. Just like the reasoning that Jiraiya wouldn't be sealing Amaterasu's flames if they were burning him, it's doubtful it could form a Bijuudama while under those circumstances.

However, it's been used on them before. The Bijuudama was avoided. If a direct hit couldn't be avoided, Sasuke's fully formed Susano'o should be able to take a huge brunt of the hit. The Hachibi, however, would still be on fire.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 10, 2013)

Bee Lolspins the Amy Flames off with Whirlwind this time around, then follows with a TBB-spam session for Sauce.

That, or bee creates 5 ink clones who all go into V2 and begin pounding Sasuke's Susano with the temple obliterating lariats/Chakra arm underground pulls until he dies.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, I didn't notice this before. Knowledge is manga? Yeah, Bee isn't blitzing Sasuke before Susano'o is activated. Manga knowledge means this is a Sasuke who REMEMBERS what it's like to fight Bee. He'll definitely be using Susano'o off the bat, cause he's spam happy.

Bee knows about Amaterasu though (not Susano'o, or its weakness to underground assaults), and so might not go full Hachibi then, since smaller means harder to hit with Amaterasu, and if he's hit, it's the end of him. He'd probably use Ink Clones to keep his odds of being nailed by Amaterasu slimmer. Bee doesn't know of Enton: Kagutsuchi though, and might try to physically assault Susano'o, which might result in him being burned if Sasuke manipulates Amaterasu to encase Susano'o's form.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 10, 2013)

Also didn't Gyuki dodge laserdama? 

Not exactly sure how well Amy will fair at hitting him before he spree-fires TBBs.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 10, 2013)

Sasuke can't use amaterasu while in a lvl3 susanoo or up.  But he can use his amaterasu arrows (which travel slower).

With manga knowledge, bee won't resort to full hachibi mode unless Sasuke brings out his tank.

The victor depends on the distance the fight takes place once their big guns come out (lvl4 susanoo/full hachibi).  

Without susanoo, sasuke will be getting worked by V2 bee, regardless if he uses amaterasu or not (since he's covered by the protective cloak). 

If they resort to their trumps at over 100 meters, bee wins since he has the speed feats to block an arrow with his tails, and can move while charging his rapidfire TBB which a LvL4 susanoo can't tank (since it hasn't shown multi-mountain durability).

If the distance is less than 100 meters, there's a good chance that Sasuke can disrupt bee's TBB charge by firing his amaterasu arrows.  If bee can't block those arrows, he's going to be screaming in pain like how he was the last time he got hit with ammy (assuming it wasn't an act).  And this is also assuming Sasuke can use a LvL4 susanoo about as long as he could use a lvl2/3 against Danzou.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 10, 2013)

I just wish to know why you believe Sasuke can't use Amaterasu while he's in Susano'o. I'm not denying this, but rather asking where this is stated. I don't remember that.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 10, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> I just wish to know why you believe Sasuke can't use Amaterasu while he's in Susano'o. I'm not denying this, but rather asking where this is stated. I don't remember that.



 because in order to use ninjutsus from within susanoo, the user has to use it through the openings of the ribcage like madara has done.

And also the fact Sasuke goes outside of his susanoo in order to amaterasu Danzou.

It's never explicitly stated, but the feats suggest otherwise.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 10, 2013)

Sasuke with moderate difficulty.

He forced B to retread as a novice MS user. With fully mastered powers and knowledge on what Kirabi can do with his Bijuu, he can defeat B without too much problems.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 10, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> because in order to use ninjutsus from within susanoo, the user has to use it through the openings of the ribcage like madara has done.
> 
> And also the fact Sasuke goes outside of his susanoo in order to amaterasu Danzou.
> 
> It's never explicitly stated, but the feats suggest otherwise.



Well, the flames converge where the eyes focus, which could even be on the other side of a wall, if someone were able to focus their eyes as such. Though, Susano'o is see-through, considering the user is able to perceive and react to everything that's going on outside of Susano'o while they're in it, because they can still see what's going on outside.

Also, hmm... it looks like Sasuke's still in Susano'o in that scan, actually. The user can be seen within Susano'o since it's see-through, as we've also seen Itachi and Madara inside of their Susano'o, even floating within it, which Sasuke seems to be doing (or jumping, I don't know). In the page before and after that scan, Susano'o is surrounding Sasuke (though you can see Sasuke through it), so I'm not so sure that he stepped out, or that he was just inside of it the whole time.


----------



## Remsengan (Feb 10, 2013)

The battle really comes down to whether or not Bee can land a Bijuu-dama while avoiding being hit by Amaterasu.  Susano'o Arrows will hurt him and enough arrows will likely kill him but baring that nothing in Sasuke's arsenal is going to reasonably work well enough to land or kill him.

With knowledge, Bee doesn't go into Hachibi-mode knowing full well he's a big target.  The V1-V2 modes are more aptly suited to both give him the strength and speed he needs to land a hit on Sasuke.  Sasuke has only seen V1 and is likely completely unaware of the boost V2 gives.  This, and partial transformations gives Bee a way to block and or even dodge Ama's.

Sasuke, with knowledge of V1, goes right to Susano'o and spams arrows and Ama's given that it's the nijutsu he has capable of harming Bee.  But the version forms are too strong and even if Ama lands, Bee can block it with tentacles or reform his chakra cloak.

Susano'o is a big target and Bee will likely be able to use is Ink Clone + Sealing technique
to slow it's movements and block vision.  Once Sasuke's vision is blocked, its Bijuu-bomb/laser/ect gg.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 10, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> Well, the flames converge where the eyes focus, which could even be on the other side of a wall, if someone were able to focus their eyes as such. Though, Susano'o is see-through, considering the user is able to perceive and react to everything that's going on outside of Susano'o while they're in it, because they can still see what's going on outside.


The flames travel which is why Ei was able to dodge them, bee was able to block them, we see them traveling when used on Hebi sasuke, and everyone has reacted to the technique besides fodder samurai.

Also, since susanoo is between the user and the target and is solid, that is what the eye would be focusing on and thus even if the flames instantly appeared on the target the target would be susanoo.





Jυstin said:


> Also, hmm... it looks like Sasuke's still in Susano'o in that scan, actually. The user can be seen within Susano'o since it's see-through, as we've also seen Itachi and Madara inside of their Susano'o, even floating within it, which Sasuke seems to be doing (or jumping, I don't know). In the page before and after that scan, Susano'o is surrounding Sasuke (though you can see Sasuke through it), so I'm not so sure that he stepped out, or that he was just inside of it the whole time.


If you look again at the scan I posted, we see not only is Sasuke outside of Susanoo due to the lack of dark aura around him (present on the previous page and every other time he uses full skeletal susanoo), but also his position in susanoo.  

Here is the page again:


If he was in susanoo, on the top right panel, he would be located within susanoo's right breast/shoulder.  However, on the bottom right, he suddenly appears in the back of susanoo's head.  So unless he could move to the neck of susanoo and then up into the back of its head in the time it takes Susanoo to complete a punch, he must have been outside of susanoo.

Also, in the closeups of Sasuke, we see that behind him there is no susanoo, while in every scan that we know for sure that he is in susanoo, there always is a dark aura behind him.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 10, 2013)

The flames _can_ travel, but they converge on the single point in space where the eyes focus. That much has been explained on more than one occasion, and I think it's stated in Amaterasu's databook entry as well. The flames used on Hebi Sasuke were meant to ignite directly on him, but he took off (that, and Itachi wasn't fighting for keeps), but the flames still didn't shoot from Itachi's eyes. They converged in mid air, where his eyes were focusing, well past the point where Susano'o's chakra shroud would be. The flames were able to form directly on Danzou without traveling, who was well outside the range of Susano'o's chakra shroud surrounding Sasuke, because Sasuke was able to focus his eyes directly on Danzou. It also ignited *directly* on Obito. Amaterasu is _not_ a projectile (though there is a limit to how far the user can initially cast it, which is about 5m give or take, according to the databook), however after it is cast, it can be guided by the eyes as we saw in the Uchiha fight.

Whether it's just the ribcage of the full Susano'o, the chakra aura is still surrounding the user, so if the chakra in its full form would block Amaterasu (even though the user is still able to see through and focus on things outside of it), the chakra in its ribcage form would as well. It is still chakra. The reason we don't see an aura in the scan you posted is because Susano'o was near completely formed, though we kinda do see it on the outside edges of its body. Sasuke is drawn inside it the whole time, but his positioning does look funny enough to lead reason to believe he was outside of it. Either way, due to how the Jutsu works and the explained mechanics behind it, Sasuke only needs to be able to focus on his target with his eyes to hit it with Amaterasu, which is why obscuring vision hinders it, because it's hard to focus on what you can't see, but as long as the user can see the target, he can cast it on them. At least those are the mechanics explained to us in the manga and DB.


----------



## Stermor (Feb 11, 2013)

anyone who can prove susanoo arrows can even hurt base bee?? let alone shrouded bee?? 

susanoo arrows have no real destructive force, hell chidori has better feats and that did nothing.. 

also lol at anyone believing sasuke actually won the exchange with bee.. 

nearly dieing 3 times.. getting help from his gang to survive.. while we kinda know bee was playing arround.. and then suddenly a amaterasu fells him.. while a point blank bijuu dama didnt.. 

we can be pretty sure the hachibi was exagerating the damage done by amaterasu.. 

aswell as sasuke reactions and speed are still kinda crap compared to bee/shrouded bee..


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 11, 2013)

Bee should win more times than not. Especially with knowledge.

LoL at the guys saying Sasuke gave trouble to Bee in canon. Sasuke would've died 3 times in canon if it wasn't for his backup team.
-1st against base Bee's 7 sword style. Saved by Karin.
-2nd against V1 Bee's Lariat. Saved by Juugo.
-3rd against Hachibi Bee Bijuudama. Saved by Suigetsu who "sacrificied" himself.

Bee literally made a fool out of Sasuke in the canon battle. Please guys don't even say this was a "close" battle, let alone Sasuke won "fairly".


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 11, 2013)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> Bee should win more times than not. Especially with knowledge.
> 
> LoL at the guys saying Sasuke gave trouble to Bee in canon. Sasuke would've died 3 times in canon if it wasn't for his backup team.
> -1st against base Bee's 7 sword style. Saved by Karin.
> ...



first of all sasuke was recovering from his last fight, secondly he had oro's power ripped from him, he didn't know he had MS let alone how to use it. 

1st- susanoo ribcage will protect him
2nd- Susanoo ribcage should protect him
3rd- amasturu will defeat B as well as having his own Biju dama fall on top of  him.

B's a though cookie but sasuke with mastered MS would win the fight albeit with some difficulties.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 11, 2013)

In CQC B won't have as easy as a time like he did when they first met. Thanks to Susanoo, none of B's attack would get through unless he was doing a lariat in V1 or V2 or just used his fist(or other body parts) in Bijuu mode. And the lariat would likely only get through the ribcage version but not through the higher levels of it. Then B also has to worry about Enton in which if he touches it he's gonna lose a body part or die.

If B goes full Bijuu then he'll likely meet Ama again. Unless B does something like this then it won't be very effective. Sasuke has the advantage in CQC and mid-long range, im not sure how B can win this without using a Bijuudama(or rapid fire Bijuudama) which seems unlikely with Sasuke having Ama.

I'd favor Sasuke more times then not.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, I noticed something important. 

*NO RESTRICTIONS*.

So Bee has Samehada right?

Well, that's = GG Susano'o. And without Susano'o, the chances of Sasuke defeating Bee are extremely low no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 11, 2013)

Is Susano'o chakra, or spirit energy? Either way, we know Samahada has limits to how much it can eat at a time. It couldn't devour Itachi's entire Katon, and even complained to Bee about being in pain when it tried.

Though I can't compare Itachi to Sasuke, but since Susano'o is a sustainable entity, I doubt a swipe from Samahada would completely vanquish it. If used as a defense, Bee won't readily use Samahada to counter it because he's unaware of Susano'o's existence.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 11, 2013)

If Susano'o is a chakra shroud then it can be absorbed by Samehada.


----------



## Stermor (Feb 11, 2013)

uhm the raikage had less trouble beating a hole into susanoo then he had breaking zabuza's sword.. something bee cut using raiton sword.. 

so even without demon chakra even without samehada.. he can cut open susanoo.. only question is if he can do it fast enough.. but i rather doubt susanoo can protect against raiton sword piercing susanoo, especially since danzo had no trouble getting through.. 

this is ofcourse if sasuke reactions magically increase enough for him to survive a raiton pencile.. something kisame had trouble dogding who has better reactions.. 

this is again if sasuke can actually see bee shunsin.. 

this is also assuming bee doesn't use a sword style in v2.. 

this is assuming bee doesn't just bat sasuke susanoo arrows with samehada(if these even hurt him in the first place)

this is assuming sasuke can fire amaterasu before bee fires a bijuudama.. 

anyway sasuke is not in bee's league.. he doesn't have the real power to compete, he doesn't have the physical skills.. 

and most of all he doesn't have the itachi lvl brain to compensate...


----------



## Radice (Feb 11, 2013)

Sasuke one shotted Bee with Amaterasu. And Bee was defeated in his form bijuu

And:
*Spoiler*: __ 



[




But even in these conditions.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Sasuke doesn't had susano'o at this fight and he still doesn't know how to use his MS.

Sasuke in the Kages Sumit Arc>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Killer Bee.

100% MS Sasuke is on a whole different planet compared to the Sasuke who was still testing the Mangekyo for the 1st time...

Bee's Taijutsu is useless against the Enton and Susano'o. It very dangerous  stay close to  Sasuke to use Taijutsu
Raikage, Danzou and Kakashi confirms it:


----------



## Siinester (Feb 11, 2013)

Sasuke is capable of using Amaterasu while Susanoo is up. This pretty much gives him the match. I doubt B will do any damage to Sasuke while he's shrouded in perfect form Susanoo. That little exploit Danzo did with Susanoo does NOT count 'cause Sasuke's Susanoo was not perfect at that point. That, and once Sasuke shrouds himself in perfect Susanoo, he can easily blitz Amaterasu at B. 

The ONLY thing B has is his substitute ability. If this is a rematch, and I'm assuming it is, Sasuke has knowledge on this now and B won't be able to take the advantage by substituting. Because of this, I'm giving this to Sasuke with next to no difficulty. 

If this is not a rematch, then I still give this to Sasuke, but with high difficulty.

Since you said no restrictions, I'm assuming this is a rematch.



Stermor said:


> uhm the raikage had less trouble beating a hole into susanoo then he had breaking zabuza's sword.. something bee cut using raiton sword..
> 
> so even without demon chakra even without samehada.. he can cut open susanoo.. only question is if he can do it fast enough.. but i rather doubt susanoo can protect against raiton sword piercing susanoo, especially since danzo had no trouble getting through..


Sasuke is using perform form Susanoo! Every flaw and exploit used against Susanoo this time 'round is useless!



Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> If Susano'o is a chakra shroud then it can be absorbed by Samehada.


Really good point. Nonetheless, we saw how Raikage faired when getting in direct contact with Sasuke. He lost his arm. B doesn't have Raikage's strength; the only thing that'll happen with B coming into close contact with Sasuke is he'll be able to slash Susanoo a part, not Sasuke. Which will put B directly in front of an uninjured Sasuke, ready to be blitzed by Amaterasu.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 11, 2013)

Siinester said:


> B doesn't have Raikage's strength; the only thing that'll happen with B coming into close contact with Sasuke is he'll be able to slash Susanoo a part, not Sasuke.



Not that I disagree with your conclusion, but this is flat out false.

Bee is stronger than the Raikage in _Base_, let alone his tailed forms.


----------



## Siinester (Feb 12, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Not that I disagree with your conclusion, but this is flat out false.
> 
> Bee is stronger than the Raikage in _Base_, let alone his tailed forms.



I guess B's lack of showing off that strength as opposed to his brother made me forget that scene "^__^ 
Thanx for the reminder.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 12, 2013)

Sure Sasuke can hit Bee with Ama again but in Full Bijuu mode its not going to kill Bee before the oneshot via Menaching Ball.


----------



## Siinester (Feb 12, 2013)

Skaddix said:


> Sure Sasuke can hit Bee with Ama again but in Full Bijuu mode its not going to kill Bee before the oneshot via Menaching Ball.



Yes, but remember, Sasuke possesses a fully formed, fully-powered Susanoo. Can B's bijuu ball really break through?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 12, 2013)

Siinester said:


> Yes, but remember, Sasuke possesses a fully formed, fully-powered Susanoo. Can B's bijuu ball really break through?



We can only speculate, really.

Though based on KN4's feat of blasting through all 3 Rashomon Gates & still damaging Orochimaru, I'm thinking Sasuke would be left in a similar state to Itachi after Kirin.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 12, 2013)

Siinester said:


> Yes, but remember, Sasuke possesses a fully formed, fully-powered Susanoo. Can B's bijuu ball really break through?



So many people talk as if Susanoo is unbreakable, which it isn't. When has Susanoo showed the durability to withstand the damage that Bee can dish out?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 12, 2013)

Pirao said:


> So many people talk as if Susanoo is unbreakable, which it isn't. When has Susanoo showed the durability to withstand the damage that Bee can dish out?



Incomplete Susano'o soaked most of Kirin's damage.

Besides, Sasuke with those super fast arrows can always hit the ball of chakra that forms before Hachibee shoots a bijuu dama and cause it to go off in mid process.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 12, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Incomplete Susano'o soaked most of Kirin's damage.
> 
> Besides, Sasuke with those super fast arrows can always hit the ball of chakra that forms before Hachibee shoots a bijuu dama and cause it to go off in mid process.



Bijuu Dama>Kirin.

Sasuke's complete Susanoo was ripped open by Danzo's futon, which is magnitudes less poweful than a Bijuu Dama, never mind a Bijuu Dama barrage.

Pure speculation, do you have something to back that up?


----------



## Radice (Feb 12, 2013)

Pirao said:


> Bijuu Dama>Kirin.
> 
> Sasuke's complete Susanoo was ripped open by Danzo's futon, which is magnitudes less poweful than a Bijuu Dama, never mind a Bijuu Dama barrage.
> 
> Pure speculation, do you have something to back that up?



Incomplete susano'o 
And  Danzou needs to use Baku + Fuuton A Rank 




This is the complete susano'o:


----------



## Pirao (Feb 12, 2013)

Radice said:


> Incomplete susano'o
> Baku + Fuuton
> 
> complete susano'o:



The Susano'o was complete, it simply lacked the armor, even the chapter itself is named Susano'o completed. You didn't adress my other points either.

Susano'o with armor>without it, sure, but still a Bijuu Dama is much stronger than Danzo's futon. Has lvl 4 Susano'o shown being capable of tanking attacks of that magnitude? No, so unless you have anything else...


----------



## Radice (Feb 12, 2013)

Pirao said:


> The Susano'o was complete, it simply lacked the armor, even the chapter itself is named Susano'o completed. You didn't adress my other points either.
> 
> Susano'o with armor>without it, sure, but still a Bijuu Dama is much stronger than Danzo's futon. Has lvl 4 Susano'o shown being capable of tanking attacks of that magnitude? No, so unless you have anything else...





Danzou needs to use Baku and this susano'o is more powerfull than incomplete susano'o.

Suigetsu survived a Hachibi Bijuu bomb.
Complete Susano'o>>>>>>>>>>>>>Suigetsu resistance

And if Bee use his bijuu form  is easy target for amaterasu:



And sasuke can use amaterasu's magatamas with complete Susano'o:


----------



## Pirao (Feb 12, 2013)

Radice said:


> Danzou needs to use Baku and this susano'o is more powerfull than incomplete susano'o.
> 
> Suigetsu survived a Hachibi Bijuu bomb.
> Complete Susano'o>>>>>>>>>>>>>Suigetsu resistance
> ...



Suigetsu liquified himself and just had the Bijuudama pass through him, it didn't explode right in his face. Last time I checked Sasuke can't liquidify. I'm still waiting for you to back up your claims that his Susano'o can withstand Bijuudama and Bijuudama barrage.

I agree that Sasuke can get his bijuu form with Amaterasu making this a double kill, and have said as much in my first post.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 12, 2013)

b goes full biju mode preps biju dam sasuke amasturau at him and his ball come's toppling down on B. end of story. sasuke can not loes seriously. he has the ultimate anti biju weapon.


----------



## Tobirama Uchiha (May 15, 2016)

In the moment when Killer B completely transform into Gyuki it would be the end for him...And don't tell me that Killer B defeated Sasuke back then, then Sasuke was just amateur in using MS.
Easy/Mid-Diff win for Sasuke

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ashi (May 15, 2016)

Tobirama Uchiha said:


> In the moment when Killer B completely transform into Gyuki it would be the end for him...And don't tell me that Killer B defeated Sasuke back then, then Sasuke was just amateur in using MS.
> Easy/Mid-Diff win for Sasuke




Don't necro a thread to say something that's totally wrong in the first place


----------



## ARGUS (May 16, 2016)

-- Amaterasu gets blocked by tentacle and then bee chops it off 

 -- bee then one shots him with TBB 

 -- Susanoo arrow is plowed through given it takes same time to prep it like TBB 

 -- fighting in Susanoo = bee one shotting with TBB. Since he'll be gone if he tries using ama and Susanoo at the same time 

 -- fighting without Susanoo = V2 bee blowing his head off with lariat 

Bee wins mid/high diff.


----------



## Tobirama Uchiha (May 16, 2016)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Don't necro a thread to say something that's totally wrong in the first place


It's not wrong, it's true but you don't know much about Naruto so you cannot confirm...


----------

